# se comieron manzanas



## corrs

Bonjour !

En fait, je vois souvent des phrases en espagnoles avec le mot "Se" mais je ne comprends pas très bien ce qu'il fait là, il y'a beaucoup d'exemples .

ex : Se comieron manzanas .   

Pourquoi ne pas dire, "Comieron manzanas", quelle est la différence ( s'il y en a une ) ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## corrs

Bonjour !

En fait, je vois souvent des phrases en espagnoles avec le mot "Se" mais je ne comprends pas très bien ce qu'il fait là, il y'a beaucoup d'exemples .

ex : Se comieron manzanas . 

Pourquoi ne pas dire, "Comieron manzanas", quelle est la différence ( s'il y en a une ) ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Talant

Salut,

Nous ne dissons pas "Se comieron manzanas". On pourrait dire "Se comieron las manzanas". Dans le deuxième cas, on sait quelles manzanas sont mangées, et on utilise le verbe reflexif "Comerse".

D'hab, si tu vois un "se" bizarre, il y a des chances que ce soit un verbe reflexif. Dans ce cas, il n'a par un sens propre, mais il modifie le verbe.

A+


----------



## corrs

Talant said:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Nous ne dissons pas "Se comieron manzanas". On pourrait dire "Se comieron las manzanas". Dans le deuxième cas, on sait quelles manzanas sont mangées, et on utilise le verbe reflexif "Comerse".
> 
> D'hab, si tu vois un "se" bizarre, il y a des chances que ce soit un verbe reflexif. Dans ce cas, il n'a par un sens propre, mais il modifie le verbe.
> 
> A+


 
Merci pour ta réponse, je ne comprends pas bien le " verbe reflexif" .. ? et ComerSE non plus, à vrai dire, ca modifie le sens du verbe ?


----------



## lembisico

Bonjour,

Je vais essayer d'expliquer, c'est pas gagné...
Ce que Talant appelle verbe réflexif est un verbe pronominal (ex: se demander, se rappeler, etc...). Certains verbes sont toujours pronominaux (ex : atreverse en espagnol, je suis un peu à court d'exemples en français...) et pour d'autres, les deux formes sont possibles, mais le sens du verbe n'est alors pas le même.

Ex : le pregunté la hora (je lui ai demandé l'heure)
me pregunto que hora es (je me demande quelle heure il est)

Après certains verbes pronominaux espagnols peuvent correspondre à des verbes français qui ne le sont pas et inversement :
Ex : no *me* atrevo a saltar (je n'ose pas sauter)
es hora de descansar (il est l'heure de *se* reposer) 

En espagnol, la tournure pronominale remplace souvent la forme passive :
Ex : esa ropa *se* fabrica en España (ces vêtements sont fabriqués en Espagne) 

Enfin la tournure pronominale peut :
- exprimer une idée de posséssion (*se *quitó los guantes / il a enlevé ses gants)
- ou souligner l'intensité de l'action ou la part que prend le sujet à sa réalisation avec des verbes comme subir, caer, comer, beber, quedar, estar, morir... (ex : "*se* ha comido dos manzanas", qui revient au même que "ha comido dos manzanas", sauf qu'on insiste davantage).

Je ne sais pas si c'est très clair, mais j'espère que ça pourra t'aider un peu.
Ciao.


----------



## Outsider

"Se comieron manzanas" (o "las manzanas") est un type de voix passive. Je crois qu'il y a des constructions pareilles an français, mas elles ne sont pas aussi fréquentes qu'en espagnol.

Ont dit "Comieron las manzanas" quand on parle d'un groupe identifié de personnes qui ont mangé les pommes. Ont dit "Se comieron las manzanas" quand l'identité de cettes personnes-là n'est pas importante. L'expression veut dire quelque chose comme "Tout le monde a mangé les pommes", ou "On a mangé les pommes", en français.


----------



## corrs

Oui, je connais les verbes pronominaux,lembisico, c'est pour les autres que je ne comprenais pas, mais avec ton explication, c'est très clair .

Merci beaucoup Talant, lembisico, et Outsider
++
corrs


----------



## mibeke

muchas veces ese "se" no añade ningún significado en el caso que pones de las manzanas, por supuesto que se puede quitar y no cambia el significado. sin embargo el "se" tiene muchos usos en español, y en algunos caso puede ser reflexivo, reciproco, igual que en francés pronominal, ademas utilizamos el ser para construir impersonales como "se vive bien aqui", pero en el caso que das es un se innecesario que lo unico que hace es enfatizar que ellos SE las comieron (a las manzanas )
espero que te sirva mi respuesta y que entiendas español, no tenia ganas de explicarlo en frances , excuse-moi! Au revoir mon amie


----------



## Rayines

También en español: otro uso frecuente del "se" es la voz pasiva refleja: la voz pasiva común: "Fueron comidas manzanas", se transforma en "Se comieron manzanas".


----------



## corrs

Gracias mibeke !  Si lo he entendido todo.
Y gracias Rayines, también 

Pero acabo de darme cuenta de una cosa hehe  ...

El " Se" de la frase " Se comieron las manzanas " , es lo mismo que el de la frase " Se oyen ruidos", que se utliza cuando no se sabe quien " oye" por ejemplo .. . ?


----------



## Bastoune

corrs said:
			
		

> Pero acabo de darme cuenta de una cosa hehe  ...
> 
> El " Se" de la frase " Se comieron las manzanas " , es lo mismo que el de la frase " Se oyen ruidos", que se utliza cuando no se sabe quien " oye" por ejemplo .. . ?


 
On emploi cette construction en francais aussi, quand on dit, par exemple que: "*Le français se parle* dans quarante trois pays et sur cinq continents."

Mais nous, on peut dire "on" aussi!  "ON PARLE" ("se habla").


----------



## Rayines

corrs said:
			
		

> Pero acabo de darme cuenta de una cosa hehe  ...
> 
> El " Se" de la frase " Se comieron las manzanas " , es lo mismo que el de la frase " Se oyen ruidos", que se utliza cuando no se sabe quien " oye" por ejemplo .. . ?


Sí, es lo mismo. El "se" de la oración pasiva refleja (como éstas) se diferencia de la forma impersonal de los verbos, porque hay un sujeto "paciente" (las manzanas, ruidos) que concuerda en número con el verbo. En cambio los verbos impersonales, no tienen un sujeto: "Aquí se actúa con sinceridad"; "Se discute mucho". (Ejemplos tomados de Gramática Larousse de la Lengua Española).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir, buenas noches,

Pour compliquer un peu les choses. 
Le _se_ s´emploie aussi pour remplacer un pronom personnel datif à côté d´un pronom personnel accusatif.
Ex.: 
María da manzanas a Pedro.
María le (Pedro) da manzanas
María las (manzanas) da a Pedro
María le las da 
*María se* (a Pedro) *las* (las manzanas) *da*. 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## corrs

Ah, encore una autre utilisation de "Se" , il faudra que je retienne tout ca, hehe,  merci !


----------



## Rayines

corrs said:
			
		

> Ah, encore una autre utilisation de "Se" , il faudra que je retienne tout ca, hehe, merci !


*Hola corrs: Y si todavía tienes ganas de leer un poco más , aquí tienes esta página que ya otras veces hemos recomendado en el foro!*


----------



## corrs

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola corrs: Y si todavía tienes ganas de leer un poco más , aquí tienes esta página que ya otras veces hemos recomendado en el foro!*


 
Muchas gracias por el enlace !
Ahora entiendo que hay muchos usos de "Se", pero todavia tengo dudas : si digo " Se nos ha averiado el coche ", quiere decir lo mismo que " Nos han averiado el coche " (impersonal ) ?


----------



## Papalote

Salut, Corrs

Non, ce n’est pas la même chose.

Se nos ha averiado el coche = Notre voiture s’est détraquée.

Nos han averiado el coche = On nous a détraqué la voiture.

Légère différence qui change le sens même si la voiture est quand même en panne! 

Saludos,

P


----------



## corrs

Papalote said:
			
		

> Salut, Corrs
> 
> Non, ce n’est pas la même chose.
> 
> Se nos ha averiado el coche = Notre voiture s’est détraquée.
> 
> Nos han averiado el coche = On nous a détraqué la voiture.
> 
> Légère différence qui change le sens même si la voiture est quand même en panne!
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> P


 

Ahhhhhhhh hehe ok ! Oui, c'est quand même différent 

Muchisimas gracias a todos ! ( gracias otra vez Rayines, esa pagina me ayuda mucho ! )

Pregunto algo otra vez, pero quiero estar seguro porque me parece importante... 

Si entiendo bien, el sentido de la frase " Se analizaron los rendimientos de los deportistas " es el mismo que la frase " Los rendimientos de los deportistas fueron analizados " , ¿verdad ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour



> Si entiendo bien, el sentido de la frase " Se analizaron los rendimientos de los deportistas " es el mismo que la frase " Los rendimientos de los deportistas fueron analizados " , ¿verdad ?


 
En efecto. En la Curso superior de síntaxis española de Samuel Gili Gaya, el autor dice que se emplea cuando el agente de la acción no es importante sino el resultado, como en: _Se firmó la paz _(que es el ejemplo que da), que no es lo mismo que decir: _La paz fue firmada por X, Y y Z_.

Au revoir


----------



## corrs

Gracias Cintia&Martine  ! ( Se me quitaron las dudas , espero que este bien asi )


----------

